# Warm Morning Stove Brick



## HerStove (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey, I have an old warm morning stove, it is missing a few brick. The problem - the brick are corner pieces so I cant just get the brick at a regular store. Any ideas where I may find replacement brick? I'll post pics if I get responses, this is my forst post here. 
Thanks!


----------



## Grisu (Aug 6, 2015)

They may have what you are looking for but it's pricey: http://a1stoves.com/warm-morning-stoves-c-724_726_209.html
You can also try other places like those: http://stovepartsunlimited.com/shop/ and http://www.woodstove-parts.com/Warm_Morning_Wood_Stove_Parts.html

If this is one of their coal stove models you may also find help here: http://nepacrossroads.com/
Is this a new install?


----------



## HerStove (Aug 6, 2015)

Grisu said:


> They may have what you are looking for but it's pricey: http://a1stoves.com/warm-morning-stoves-c-724_726_209.html
> You can also try other places like those: http://stovepartsunlimited.com/shop/ and http://www.woodstove-parts.com/Warm_Morning_Wood_Stove_Parts.html
> 
> If this is one of their coal stove models you may also find help here: http://nepacrossroads.com/
> Is this a new install?


Hi Grisu, thanks for responding. I have an old house and there is one room without heat and no easy way to fix that. I have the old warm morning sitting in my barn and thought I may install it for that room. It is a wood/coal stove. I really appreciate the links, my google search was fruitless.


----------



## Grisu (Aug 6, 2015)

If you cannot get it back to work, the Englander 17-VL is a nifty little stove that is not too expensive.  
http://englandswoodstovestore.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=38&products_id=52

As for any stove, they will work much better and be safer with properly dried wood.


----------



## HerStove (Aug 6, 2015)

Grisu said:


> If you cannot get it back to work, the Englander 17-VL is a nifty little stove that is not too expensive.
> http://englandswoodstovestore.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=38&products_id=52
> 
> As for any stove, they will work much better and be safer with properly dried wood.


Good grief! $80+ a brick. May start looking at other stoves. I just bought a Manchester for the main house, not much $ left over for another stove.


----------



## Grisu (Aug 6, 2015)

Is that room quite separate from the rest of the house or is there a doorway that connects the two? There are options to get the heat to move into cold spaces. Many people here had success in placing a small desktop fan on the ground in the room that is too cold. Blow cold air along the floor towards the stove room. Warm air will come into the room along the ceiling to make up for the displaced cold air. 


HerStove said:


> May start looking at other stoves. I just bought a Manchester for the main house, not much $ left over for another stove.



Is there already a chimney? Proper pipe can easily as expensive as a stove. If you don't use the room much an electric space heater may be the most economical option until you can find/afford a more permanent solution.


----------



## HerStove (Aug 6, 2015)

Grisu said:


> Is that room quite separate from the rest of the house or is there a doorway that connects the two? There are options to get the heat to move into cold spaces. Many people here had success in placing a small desktop fan on the ground in the room that is too cold. Blow cold air along the floor towards the stove room. Warm air will come into the room along the ceiling to make up for the displaced cold air.
> 
> 
> Is there already a chimney? Proper pipe can easily as expensive as a stove. If you don't use the room much an electric space heater may be the most economical option until you can find/afford a more permanent solution.


Its a large room with 10 ft ceilings, an 8 ft exterior door, tile over concrete floor, and 4 large windows. It is separated from the main house by sliding double doors. One wall is the cinderblock exterior of the original house, the other three walls are exterior walls (It kind of reminds me of an offset garage that was enclosed). I close it off in the winter but would like to start using it. It will need its own heat source, I have thought about gas, but then I will have 3 heat sources for the house (oil, wood stove, gas). There is no where to run duct work except the ceiling of the dining room and that is not asthetically doable. It does not have a cbimney but I thought I may use the pipe chimney setup, unless I can find someone to lay a chimney for the same price. I swear the more I talk (write) the more expensive this is becoming


----------



## Grisu (Aug 6, 2015)

Maybe the first thing to do would be to add some insulation? Would you think that then leaving the doors open could be enough? 





HerStove said:


> unless I can find someone to lay a chimney for the same price



Nah, you don't want to do that. Stainless steel chimney is just fine but proper class A is not cheap and it sounds you will need more than just 3 ft above the roof to get a tall enough flue.


----------

